# The app shows the wrong color for my car



## logistics (Jun 7, 2017)

I haven't had many people mention it but there have been a few. My car looks just like my avatar on this site, it's a grey second generation Acura MDX. The app shows a red first generation MDX. I've had two people who were just confused and almost didn't get in the car when I showed up to pick them up. I tried calling Uber support to fix it but I hung up after 10 minutes of being on hold. I'm not going to the HUB just to get this fixed. Has anybody else had a similar problem and did it cause you any issues?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

long shot. do you still have your inspection form? id guess that would have your car info on it. maybe try resubmitting it to Uber?


----------



## logistics (Jun 7, 2017)

My car has never been inspected by Uber. That's another thing I've wondered about as well. I've heard people mention it but I've never had an inspection.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

There isn't even a picture for my car. PAX only know to look for a white honda.

Many communications with Uber, they are useless.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Paint the car red.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

In my version of the app I have always had the ability to request a change of color and supply a photograph. Can I assume yours does not?


----------



## logistics (Jun 7, 2017)

I don't see that option.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I was on the dashboard on my computer earlier and there was a link under the help section that said 'the color of my vehicle is incorrect'.


----------



## logistics (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks! I found it. I normally don't log in from a computer. I now also see it in the help section of the app as well. Problem solved!


----------



## AlexSuv (Oct 27, 2017)

never had such problems, try to find out which parmaets you have in your preferences


logistics said:


> I haven't had many people mention it but there have been a few. My car looks just like my avatar on this site, it's a grey second generation Acura MDX. The app shows a red first generation MDX. I've had two people who were just confused and almost didn't get in the car when I showed up to pick them up. I tried calling Uber support to fix it but I hung up after 10 minutes of being on hold. I'm not going to the HUB just to get this fixed. Has anybody else had a similar problem and did it cause you any issues?


never had such problems, try to find out which parmaets you have in your preferences


----------



## logistics (Jun 7, 2017)

Even after Uber supposedly fixed the issue my riders are still seeing a Red Acura MDX. I went in to the app and sure enough my car still shows as red. They changed the picture of the car and used the correct body style this time but it's still the wrong color. I'm just going to let it go. I don't drive frequently enough for it to be a problem.


----------

